
Ask HN: How to learn video encoding and decoding? - mithrilmaker
Any textbooks or video lectures you can recommend to help understand the inner workings of MPEG and H.264?
======
billconan
really hard to find good materials, here are few I found

[https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/daala/demo1.shtml](https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/daala/demo1.shtml)

[https://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2016/12/13/overview-of-
the-v...](https://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2016/12/13/overview-of-the-
vp9-video-codec/)

------
worldwar
I think this is a good start:

[http://websitehelpers.com/video/](http://websitehelpers.com/video/)

